# 1965 GTO Convertible Electric Window Pinion Gear Problem



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

I am restoring a 1965 GTO Convertible that has electric windows and the right rear 1/4 window 24-tooth pinion gear has stripped out. Should have been made out of brass but was made out of nylon.

When I ordered a new motor they sent and then told me that 12-tooth pinion gears were all that they had and all that is being made now.

Does anybody have an intact 24-tooth pinion gear on a running motor or just the gear or the whole regulator, motor and pinion gear.

I would be interested in purchasing any combination.

Please email your telephone number [email protected]

Thanks.

Stew

https://1drv.ms/f/s!Apxgwvpdu1jNhaIr3UCK0pcX7RbGUg


----------

